
Why women over 50 can’t find jobs - kungfudoi
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/women-over-50-face-cant-find-jobs/
======
dudul
At first I was taking note of all the nonsense in the article to try to
address them, but when I reached "And we all live, including this employer, in
a patriarchal society" I just stopped.

------
slyall
3.3 megabyte image right at the top of the article (picture of woman sewing)
Size is: 5,206px × 3,471px

